# Advice on Fracture Coronoid Process (Elbow)



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I know the Ortho Vet that did Shadow's surgeries does elbow surgery and one of a handful of surgeons that does elbow replacements. He's here in CT. I don't know much about the disease itself. I just know I'm lucky to have him nearby if anything else (Shadow had and FHO and a THR before he was 12 months old) goes wrong. I can tell you how much the FHO and THR were, but that won't help. Plus, both surgeries were done in 2003.

I did emailed him before we knew we were going to do the THR and he told me exactly what he charges. He couldn't tell me what the hospital portion of the bill would be though.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 just went through elbow surgery this summer...she will be able to give you an idea im sure....

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=42755&highlight=elbow


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't wait until Jill comes to the state. I think she may meet up with the doctor who did Shadow's surgery.

I think I posted a link to the doc's who do this sort of surgery. Believe it or not, their email addresses are on there!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your pup's diagnosis. I don't blame you for being sad and worried. Kimm's Dr. Melvin Pond is a famous& distinguished surgeon if you are anywhere near CT. My 10 month old Tango did go through the surgery at 8 months, and I fully sympathize with the sadness and fear that comes along with the diagnosis. Unfortunately, once the coronoid process is fracutured/fragmented, there are loose chips of bone floating around in the joint; her elbow feels like walking with rocks in your shoe. Fully armed with warnings about "pet vets" and "Dr. Knife's", I made sure to find an orthopedic surgeon who had done hundreds of elbows successfully and was known to sometimes advise watchful waiting. Ambika on the forum was really helpful, and his network of friends recommended the same doctor as the orthopedics department at Tufts- so I felt good about my choice and still do. The outcome of fragmented coronoid process has to do with how much damage has been done to the underlying bone, the skill of the doctor, and any other elbow flaws. Athroscopic surgery is an easier recovery but harder for the surgeon; it is much more expensive than open surgery but not proven to be more effective. The recovery process was tough-I cant lie. In a three dog household, there was lots of juggling, guilt, and marrow bones. Tango didnt have much of a reaction to acepromazine which was supposed to keep her sleeping for the first week, so it was scary trying to keep her calm and constantly crated. We did get through it though, and she is MUCH more sounds and cleared for 100 percent run and play. She can't do any agility etc, and she does trot with an unnatural outward motion of her right leg, but is not in any pain. Her breeder asked for documentation of the elbows and spoke with the vet at length on the phone. Since I didnt want a replacement puppy, she decided to refund the full purchase price of the full registration( Tango is spayed,obviouslly). When ED is bilateral(in both) elbows, the cause is genetic rather than environmental.However, when the ortho vet took radiographs for OFA ,he assessed Tango's overall conformation; unlike our other healthy goldens, she doesnt have much of a shoulder layback and has a far too straight a front. Her rear is slightly higher than her front, unlike the other two who are level until a slight rise in the crest. This pressures her elbows unnaturally. He was able to show me the difference between Finn's healthy,angled front structure with its correct,rugged conformation and what was wrong with Tango's. That made me feel infinitely better bc it wasnt such a mystery. In the end, Tango is much better off for having the surgery, but she isnt ever going to be arthritis-free. As long as she isnt in pain, I am happy. The price, including xrays and medicine-3,000$. It could be less if you dont go arthroscopic 1,600 to 2,000.

A great girl with not such a great front end! You can see that her rear is a bit higher than it should be. Her right front paw used to turn outward which you can glimpse in my avatar, but the surgery did wonders for her .


----------



## Bentley's (Jan 2, 2015)

*home therapy after arthroscopic surgery?*

I have spent many hours reading through so many helpful posts and am so grateful for the forums. This is my first post, hope it's not too long winded. Our 9 month old golden pup, Bentley, was diagnosed by our home vet with elbow dysplasia at 6 months old and began taking metacam (meloxicam) daily. We were referred to an ortho vet who recommended surgery and cartrophen injections. He began the injections. We were then referred to a surgeon. The surgeon's diagnosis was as follows: bilateral osteoarthritis consistent with elbow dysplasia (more severe on left front leg) and fragmented medial coronoid process, also bilateral ( worse on left front leg). Bentley had arthroscopy 3 weeks ago. After 2 weeks with a cone head and restricted to crate dwelling, here we are. Bentley thinks he's fine and ready to rip it up around the house and outside! We are trying to keep him calm and continue to limit his exercise... We live on a rural property and I'm wondering if anyone can suggest or recommend exercises/ stretches we can do to help his recovery and strengthen his legs? Much Thanks!


----------

